# Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....



## offense80 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob dieses Thema schon irgendwie aufgegriffen wurde, deshalb habe ich ein paar Fragen. 
Es geht darum, das wenn ich zum Zanderangeln gehe,passiert es öfter, das ich noch 2-4 Köderfische (meist Rotaugen) übrig habe. Auf die Dauer wird es mir jedoch zu teuer diese nach dem angeln einfach ins Wasser zu werfen (ich kaufe sie vorher immer beim Händler).
Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob ich die übriggebliebenen Fische in ein extra dafür angelegtes Aquarium hältern kann. Was ist dabei zu beachten (ph Wert, welche Pflanzen sollte das Aquarium haben, welche Wassertemperatur ist gut geeignet....)
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## buddy1978 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Das Becken sollte nicht zu klein sein. Pflanzen brauchst du eigendlich keine. Ein Filter ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil, sonst müsstest du alle Paar Tage das Wasser wechseln. Am besten mischt du bei der Erstbefüllung Leitungswasser mit Teichwasser. Je mehr Teichwasser um so besser. Wenn du nur Leitungswasser zur Verfügung hast würde ich das Becken eine Woche ohne Fische stehen lassen. 
Das Becken sollte nicht in der prallen Sonne stehen und auch nicht einfrieren können. An sonsten spielt die Temperatur keine große Rolle. 
Füttern kannst du mit Brotkrümeln oder Fischfutter....

evt. noch ne Teichmuschel und ein paar Schnecken mit ins Becken. Die kümmern sich dann um Algen und andere Schwebstoffe.


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass selbst gefangene rotaugen, die ich zu hause zum hältern in ner großen regentonne gehalten hab, kein fischfutter und kein brot angenommen haben. 
ich musste immer mit lebendfutter füttern  alles was krabbelt is da reingewandert. und zusätzlich maden und würmer alle paar tage. 
deswegen allein hat man schon den aufenthalt der fischchen so kurz wie möglich gestaltet.

momentan wohn ich leider in ner kleinen wohnung und hälter die tiere daher nicht mehr. nun werden sie nach dem fang getötet und eingefroren. die konsistenz und auch der geruch der fische ist dann allerdings nicht mehr wie frisch 

grüße, david


----------



## Wedeler (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Rotaugen in einem Aquarium zu halten ist kein Problem. Aquarium ab 80L für kleine Rotaugen ist ausreichend, allerdings sollten die da keine Monate oder sogar Jahre verbringen, da sie ja ziemlich wachsen... Das Áquarium so einrichten, wie ein normales Zierfischaquarium einrichten, allerdings müssen die Temperaturen nicht so eingehalten werden. Fressen werden die Fische nach der Eingewöhnung, am liebsten Rote Zuckmückenlarven, aber auch Flockenfutter. Wichtig ist eine gute Filterung... 

Ist schön zu beobachten... |wavey:


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*



Wedeler schrieb:


> allerdings sollten die da keine Monate oder sogar Jahre verbringen, da sie ja ziemlich wachsen...


Stimmt nicht ganz.....
Ich hab mir 5 Rotaugen als Jungfische ins 60er Becken gesetz, und sie bleiben in einer passenden Größe....Sie passen sich also wirklich an. Jetzt haben sie trotz sehr viel und ausgewogenem Füttern (konnte sie an Trockenfutter gewöhnen, es gibt aber natürlich auch Mückenlarven etc.) so etwa eine Länge von 6-7cm (etwas größer schon als die Jungfische, die sich noch in der Ruhr rumtreiben).
Sie werden voraußsichtlich auch nicht größer, das nennt man Verbuttung.
Es ist wirklich sehr interessant, sie zu beobachten.

Mein AQ sieht so aus:





PS: Das Becken ist schon älter...deshalb die Kratzer...


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob dieses Thema schon irgendwie aufgegriffen wurde, deshalb habe ich ein paar Fragen.
> Es geht darum, das wenn ich zum Zanderangeln gehe,passiert es öfter, das ich noch 2-4 Köderfische (meist Rotaugen) übrig habe.* Auf die Dauer wird es mir jedoch zu teuer diese nach dem angeln einfach ins Wasser zu werfen (ich kaufe sie vorher immer beim Händler).*
> Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob ich die übriggebliebenen Fische in ein extra dafür angelegtes Aquarium hältern kann. Was ist dabei zu beachten (ph Wert, welche Pflanzen sollte das Aquarium haben, welche Wassertemperatur ist gut geeignet....)
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


 

Ein Händler,der lebende "Köderfische" verkauft und die du
dann auch noch lebend hälterst? Kenne die Fischereigesetze
in HH nicht,aber bei uns in NRW würde das beim passenden
Kontrolleur sauteuer.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## orgel (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ein Händler,der lebende "Köderfische" verkauft und die du
> dann auch noch lebend hälterst? Kenne die Fischereigesetze
> in HH nicht,aber bei uns in NRW würde das beim passenden
> Kontrolleur sauteuer.
> ...


 
|rolleyes Denn erklär doch auch mal warum das sauteuer werden sollte? Solange ich mir kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz unterstellt werden kann (und ich gehe mal von fachgerechter Hälterung und angeln mit toten Köderfischen aus) stellt das zumindest bei uns ins Niedersachsen und auch in Sachsen-Anhalt überhaupt kein Problem dar...


----------



## C.K. (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Als jemand mit Marke in NRW kann ich auch nichts "sauteures" erkennen, wenn alles so läuft wie von orgel beschrieben.


----------



## danmarkhuse (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ein Händler,der lebende "Köderfische" verkauft und die du
> dann auch noch lebend hälterst? Kenne die Fischereigesetze
> in HH nicht,aber bei uns in NRW würde das beim passenden
> Kontrolleur sauteuer.
> ...



...dann leg mal los mit deiner Erkärung.

....oder willst du eine Sau teuer beim Kontrolleur kaufen!!!????


----------



## offense80 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Der Händler ist ein Angelgeschäft, und der kann schlecht tote Köfis verkaufen grins. Ich war heute in einem Aquariumfachgeschäft und habe mich mal danach erkundigt, sie fanden es nicht im geringsten anstossend mit den Rotaugen, sondern gaben mir noch Tipps eventuell ein paar Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln mit hinein zu geben, damit das noch "spannender" wird im Becken. Kein"Du Du Du" von wegen verboten oder so smile.
Vielen Dank für eure Tips, die werde ich mal beherzigen, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt grins.

Petri Heil euch allen


----------



## daci7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

ich denke er meint, dass man in den meisten fällen nur köderfische aus dem zu beangelnden gewässer benutzen darf. 
wie der verkauf von köfis mit dieser regelung übereinkommt kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen.

vl so nach dem motto: "wo willste denn angeln gehn? rhein? na dann fang ich doch die fischchen die ich ausm rhein hab aus dem becken  ."

vl, bzw bestimmt gibts da aber auch regelungen zu.

grüße, david


----------



## archie01 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich denke er meint, dass man in den meisten fällen nur köderfische aus dem zu beangelnden gewässer benutzen darf.




Hallo
Wieso in den meisten Fällen , ich kenne die Regelung nur vom Rhein , sonst gibts die in den Vereinen eher selten , kenne jedenfalls keinen....
und am Rhein hält sich NIEMAND an diese trottelige Regelung.....
Gruß
Archie

PS Typischer Fall von AB Membern, irgendetwas von einem Verbot gehört und gleich auf alle Gewässer ummünzen #d


----------



## djoerni (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

habe jedes Jahr ein Becken mit Rotaugen im Keller stehen. Einfach Kies und ein paar Versteckmöglichkeiten. Dazu nen Filter und ne Abdeckung und alles wird gut. Ich fütter sie mit Maden.


----------



## wäcki (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

@ offense

schau doch mal ob du das fisch und fang heft Juli 2008 irgendwo auftreibst...da steht ein toller bericht übers halten von rotaugen im aqarium drin...

grüße wäcki


----------



## offense80 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Danke für den Tipp,werde ich mal versuchen mir zu beschaffen. Aber vielleicht liest das hier ja auch jemand und hat ZUFÄLLIG genau diese Ausgabe noch zuhause liegen 

P.S. habe das Aquarium jetzt soweit fertig,allerdings kann ich immer noch gute Tips gebrauchen.


----------



## wäcki (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

das heft hab ich vor mir liegen....aber der artikel geht über vier seiten und is echt zu umfachreich um den abzutippen


----------



## BallerNacken (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Hier gibts doch iwo nen riesen Thread darüber. heißt glaube ich "Kaltwasseraquarien" oder so...da können dir bestimmt welche weiterhelfen#6

edit: ne das hier war er


----------



## offense80 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen im Aquarium halten.....*

Wollte mich mal kurz wieder melden......

Meine Rotaugen sind immer noch quicklebendig im Aquarium. Es ist echt der Hammer wie "pflegeleicht" die Burschen sind. Hab mir noch eine Teichmuschel dazu geholt um das Wasser noch ein wenig besser zu filtern-klappt super. 
Der Haken an der Sache ist nur..... DIE WERDEN IMMER GRÖSSER:c

Wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich die zum Wallerangeln nehmen, und nicht mehr zum Zanderangeln lol.


----------

